# Different Sizes on Printed Tags



## wake22max (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I'm currently in the process of ordering 50 shirts, and have a question on what I should do for my tagging. I was planning on printing the label on the inside of the shirt, but because I'm ordering a low quantity of shirts it would be difficult and more expensive to change the sizing for each different size shirt. This would be costly, because the screenprinter would have to make a new screen for each size label. What should I do?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## DigitalLowdown (Dec 6, 2008)

most screen printers do not charge a screen fee for neck labels. most of them gang up four or more sizes on one screen and then just tape off the ones they are not using. you shouldn't be paying more than about $0.85 for each neck label no matter if they are different sizes.


----------

